

Ruby-bigquery-cl – integrate your Ruby system to the Google BigQuery web service - marcogomes
https://github.com/boo-box/ruby-bigquery-cl

======
bittersweet
Is anyone using this yet? It sounds interesting enough but it seems there is a
waitinglist already.

------
infoslack
Very good initiative, team boo-box to be congratulated!

